# Samsung Galaxy Note Micro SD troubles



## XxFireGirlxX (Dec 15, 2012)

Ok I got a Samsung Galaxy Note like 6 months ago and I decided I needed more memory so I went online and looked up what size Micro SD can be read on myphone and I saw that a 32GB would read just fine. I went and purchased one (cantremember where either Wal-Mart or best buy) It worked perfectly fine for a longtime like 2 months. About a week ago I was just sitting around with my phonescreen off and it flashed and turned on and I looked at my phone and It wasntreading my SD card anymore(didnt know that at the time I just thought my phonewas being stupid) and I tried turning my phone off and on a few times and thenI took my battery SD and SIM out for a few hours and That seemed to fix myproblem for about an hour then I asked my Uncle what to do and he said take theSD card out and see if thats the problem and sure enough when I took my cardout my phone was normal again. I tried putting my SD card in an adapter and mylaptop wont recognize it and neither will my desktop. My desktop will somewhatsee that something is there but not really. It will prompt me saying error youneed to insert a drive into drive F. other Micros work fine everywhere but theonly thing that will see my 32 is my phone and it doesnt work. I triedformatting from my phone a dozen times and it says SD card is either blank orhas unsupported file system. After I formatted it I tried it back on mycomputer and still nothing. I even plugged my phone into my computer with theSD card in my phone to see if I could access it that way and I didnt getanywhere. Im not worried about the data because I was able to back it up but Ineed advice on how to fix this or If I need to just suck it up and buy a newone. Thank you for your time and assistance.


----------

